# Pc hängt



## ATIRadeon (14. März 2010)

Hallo ich habe seit neuestem Probleme beim spielen von spielen nach einer weil hängt sich der pc auf und auf dem Bildschirm erscheine senkrechte grüne streifen dann muss ich den Pc immer neu starten.

aber das passiert nur wenn ich spiele spiele.

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe.


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

Klingt als würde deine Grafikkarte überhitzen. Reinige mal sämtliche Lüfter und stell sicher, dass auch genügend Luft in den Rechner gelangt und irgendwo auch wieder raus.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. März 2010)

Ein Screenshot wäre mal nicht schlecht. Ich denke aber auch das es an der Temperatur liegt. Du solltest mal ein Programm wie *GPU-Z *mitlaufen lassen um das zu kontrollieren. Sind die Temps nicht zu hoch, sagen wir mal über 90-95°C und die Grafikfehler bleiben, dann wird sich deine Karte wohl demnächst komplett verabschieden.


----------



## ATIRadeon (14. März 2010)

Ich habe heute morgen mal mit dem 3DMark Vantage  durchlaufen lassen da ist alles normal gelaufen.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. März 2010)

Wenn du deine Grafikkarte mal richtig testen willst, dann nimm mal den *FurMark 

**http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/*

Aber achte auf die Temperaturen!


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. März 2010)

jop, probier erst mal bei belastung mit Furmark die Temperaturen zu messen, sind die normal ist bei dir wies bei mir der Fall war die Grafikkarte Kaputt....


----------



## ATIRadeon (14. März 2010)

So danke für den Tipp ich hab diesen auch grad umgesetzt, und diesen test gemacht habe alle Einstellungen von niedrig, langsam im höher gestellt, und die temperatur bleibt Konstanz bei 68 Grad, der höchste wert betrug 71 Grad. Aber alles ok auch auf höchster Einstellung keine abstürze auch die Temps waren normal.

ich muss auch sagen das ich heute morgen spielen konnte ohne probleme war aber halt ein anderes spiel aber das fordert schon mehr als das Game battlefield heroes


----------



## ATIRadeon (22. März 2010)

So muss mich nochmal melden leider, weis Net ob jemand den Thread noch liest geschweige denn darauf antworten. Ich habe jetzt nochmal Probiert zu zocken leider ohne Erfolg dieses mal habe ich Fallout 3 versucht zu zocken und da kamen die grünen Streifen auch, 

aber mir ist aufgefallen das das Spiel nicht mehr so flüssig lief wie immer das hatte ich bei diesem Spiel damals schon einmal auch meine ich das die Grünen Streifen da damals auch kamen weis nur nicht was ich gemacht habe damit es aufgehört hat. 

Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen das mein pc nicht hängen bleibt alles läuft weiter nur das Bild verschwindet und es tauchen Grüngraue Streifen auf die den ganzen Bildschirm bedecken.

wenn keiner mehr eine Idee hat was es seien könnte Probiere ich den PC platt zu machen und wenn es dann immer noch nicht läuft Kauf ich mir jetzt einen neuen weil ich keinen Bock mehr habe mir neu neue Graka zu kaufen. 

Ich kann den PC ja noch im Desktop Betrieb einwandfrei benutzten.


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2010)

klingt eindeutig nach Überhitzung. Was ist es denn für eine Karte? 

Lass mal die Temperatur von GPU-Z im Hintergrund mitloggen und mach am besten mal ein Foto (ja, richtiges Foto) von einer Szene mit den Streifen. Auf Screenshots müssen die Streifen nicht unbedingt zu sehen sein (kann aber durchaus sein).


----------



## ATIRadeon (22. März 2010)

Es ist ne HD 2900er aber das mit dem überhitzen haben wir schon durch kannst du alles oben nachlesen. 


ein Foto kann ich machen.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. März 2010)

Sie kann mal überhitzt sein und nen einen mitbekommen haben.
Und jetzt ist sie halt kaputt und das zeigt sich dann in Spielen.


----------



## Asoriel (22. März 2010)

Ich hab das darüber durchgelesen. Aber was spricht dagegen, dass sie nicht trotzdem überhitzt?


Furmark ist kein Indiz! Schon vor einer ganzen Weile wurde in Grafiktreibern eine Sperre eingebaut, die verhindert, dass Grafikkarten in Furmark mit der vollen Leistung laufen, da einige Karten dadurch zerstört wurden.



Für mich deutet alles auf eine Überhitzung hin. Die Performanceprobleme, die Streifen in anspruchsvollen Games, das sind alles Indizien dafür. Und wenn du vom Game zum Desktop springst und die Temperatur im normalen Bereich liegt verwundert mich das auch nicht. Meine GTX275 kann auch innerhalb von einigen Sekunden um viele Kelvin fallen.


----------



## ATIRadeon (22. März 2010)

So ich wollte eben mal mit Company of Heroes den absturz hervorufen was auch geklappt hat nur ohne Grünen Streifen dieses maleinfach nur schwarzer Bildschirm, und wie funktioniert das tool GPU-Z.


Ok Performance Probleme habe ich nur bei Fallout 3 gemerkt ich habe das Spiel jetzt auch seit mehreren Monaten nicht mehr Gespielt und bin mir nicht sicher ob es mal Flüssiger lief kann sein das ich ein paar Dinge zu hoch habe, den Company of Heroes hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Performance


----------



## Perkone (22. März 2010)

Hi. Nachdem ich mir das durchgelesen hab das Ganze hier kann ich dir eig. ziemlich sicher sagen: Grafikkarte defekt. 99% ^^ Austauschen und gut ist.


----------



## ATIRadeon (22. März 2010)

Ja würde ich auch sagen weil ich habe gearde mal mit dem ATI tool den Lüfter auf 100 % geschraubt und damit gezockt naürlich mit extrem lauter Geräusch Kulisse aber nichts ist abgestürtzt. ich mach den Pc jetzt mal auf und schau ob alles steckt und dann mache ich den mal Platt wenns danach imme noch Probleme gibt muss die alte rein.


----------



## Ogil (22. März 2010)

Hmm - wenn bessere Kuehlung (Luefter 100%) das Problem scheinbar behebt/eindaemmt, muss es natuerlich ein Problem sein, welches sich durch "alles platt machen" beheben laesst. Zu hohe Temperaturen sind da freilich auszuschliessen...


----------



## Kyragan (22. März 2010)

Einen Hardwarefehler wirst du nicht mit ner Softwareveränderung beikommen. Mach den Rechner auf und schau, dass die Karte genug Luft bekommt. Entweder ist sie völlig verdreckt und brauch einfach nur ne anständige Reinigung oder dir fehlt es an Gehäusebe und -entlüftung.


----------



## ATIRadeon (22. März 2010)

Die Graka läuft jetzt schon seit Jahren ohne Probs, mir ist aber auch gerade mal in de sinn gekommen das ich mit einem Programm was meinen PC auf Updates Überprüft benutzt habe vielleicht hat das was damit zu tuen.


----------



## OldboyX (23. März 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> Die Graka läuft jetzt schon seit Jahren ohne Probs, mir ist aber auch gerade mal in de sinn gekommen das ich mit einem Programm was meinen PC auf Updates Überprüft benutzt habe vielleicht hat das was damit zu tuen.



Du bist echt ein Bisschen lernresistent. Lies doch, was die Leute sagen, die sich hier Mühe machen dir zu helfen. Gerade weil die Graka seit Jahren ohne Probleme läuft hat sich womöglich überall Staub angesetzt der eine anständige Wärmeableitung verhindern und zu Hitzestaus führen kann.

Ganz nebenbei hat eine GPU mehrere Stellen, die überhitzen können. Es muss nicht ausschließlich der GPU Chip selbst sein. Auf dem Grafikboard sind noch RAM Speicher, Spannungswandler etc. die auch alle an "Überhitzung" leiden können.

PS: Weils noch keiner erwähnt hat. Hast du die aktuellsten Treiber? Tritt das Problem (grüne Streifen) ausschließlich bei Fallout 3 auf? Wenn ja, hast du die aktuellste Version von dem Spiel? Gibt es für das Spiel vielleicht schon Updates?


----------



## ATIRadeon (23. März 2010)

Fakt ist ich habe meinen Pc schon ausgeblassen da is kein Staub und NEIN andere Spiele haben das selbe problem kannst du oben nachlesen.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. März 2010)

deine Graka ist schlicht und einfach kaputt würde ich sagen.
Und sag jetzt nicht sie ist 100 Jahre gut gelaufen ^^.
Je länger etwas läuft, desto höher ist die Chance das es kaputt geht.


----------



## ATIRadeon (23. März 2010)

ja klar weis ich ja aber ich will halt alle möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, weil ich halt wenig geld habe mir ne neue zu kaufen das ist der Punkt. Wenns aber nich anders geht muss es halt sein, ich probiere grade Company of Heroes zu installieren und mal anzuzocken um zu schauen ob das Platt machen was gebracht hat.


----------



## OldboyX (23. März 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> Fakt ist ich habe meinen Pc schon ausgeblassen da is kein Staub und NEIN andere Spiele haben das selbe problem kannst du oben nachlesen.



Du meintest aber vorher, dass das Problem mit den grünen Streifen ausschließlich bei FO3 auftritt. Ansonsten hattest du noch 1 weiteren Absturz mit schwarzem Bildschirm (nicht unbedingt dasselbe Symptom). Zumindest hatte ich das so verstanden in deinen wenig prägnanten Formulierungen.

Dennoch könntest du weiterhin mal die Temperaturen genauer auslesen. GPU-Z zeigt bei meiner 4870er 7 verschiedene Temps an zb. Zudem ist immer noch nicht bekannt welchen Treiber du benützt und ob du versucht hast einen anderen draufzuspielen.


----------



## ATIRadeon (23. März 2010)

Ich benutze immer den aktuellsten Grafikkarten Treiber, ich habe aber gerade Company of Heroes  mit 8 Experten Ki gespielt hat zwar etwas geruckelt aber es ist nichts abgestürzt, scheint also doch ein Software Problem gewesen zu sein. Habe aber auch zur Sicherheit mal einen Version älteren Grafikkarten Treiber aufgespielt.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Spiel mal was, was deine Grafikkarte fordert oder dreh in dem Game mal alles auf oder forcier per Treiber höchste Anti Aliasing und Anistrope Filter. Am besten mal nen anständigen Shooter testen; Crysis, Metro2033, BF Bad Company 2 was auch immer du grad da hast. Company of Heroes is jetzt nicht so der große Hardwarefresser. Klar bleibt die Karte da in nem angenehm kühlen Bereich.


----------



## ATIRadeon (23. März 2010)

das is ja eigentlich egal weil der Absturz generel beim Zocken kam auch wenn ich Bsp Battlfield heroes gezockt habe diesen Comic shooter, die Temps sind ok.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. März 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> das is ja eigentlich egal weil der Absturz generel beim Zocken kam auch wenn ich Bsp Battlfield heroes gezockt habe diesen Comic shooter, die Temps sind ok.



ist auf deiner grafikkarte keine Garantie mehr??? Ich konnte meine umtauschen ^.^


----------



## ATIRadeon (23. März 2010)

nee leider nicht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (23. März 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> nee leider nicht.



Was hasste denn für ne Grafikkarte
Ersatz z.B in form einer 9600gt, mit der man eig. alls spielen kann, gibts ja schon für 55€


----------



## ATIRadeon (23. März 2010)

ich habe ne 2900 pro meine ersatzt karte wäre ne 8400 gs


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. März 2010)

ATIRadeon schrieb:


> ich habe ne 2900 pro meine ersatzt karte wäre ne 8400 gs



Dann teste die alte Karte doch mal. Wenn die grünen Streifen weg sind, liegts an der Graka.
Wenn die Streifen bleiben liegts am RAM.


----------



## Kyragan (23. März 2010)

Defekter RAM verursacht mit 100%iger Sicherheit KEINE Bildfehler. Mit defektem RAM wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichtmal booten können, geschweige denn zocken.
Das Problem liegt wenn es hardwareseitig ist, wovon ich ausgehe, irgendwo im Raum der Bildausgabe. Das kann die Grafikkarte sein, das kann der Monitor sein. Ne Grafikkarte hat einfach unglaublich viele Teile die kaputtgehen können.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. März 2010)

Wenn er theoretisch bei allem den defekten ram ausenvorlässt könnte es gehen das er bootet aber das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich 
er sagt ja wenn er dern Lüfter manuell auf 100% dreht geht es das lässt sehr darauf schliesen das dort ein Temperatur Problem vorliegt


----------



## ATIRadeon (24. März 2010)

Ja ich vermute jetzt auch mal das es ein Tempomales Problem war, aber ein Software ähnliches weil nach dem Platt machen kamen die Streifen nicht mehr, ich meine auch ich hatte schon einmal Probleme mit der Graka in so fern das selten mal der Lüfter Probleme machte das er sobald Die Graka wärmer wurde nicht mit schaltet.


bzw ich habs nur bei CoH ausprobiert.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Defekter RAM verursacht mit 100%iger Sicherheit KEINE Bildfehler. Mit defektem RAM wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichtmal booten können, geschweige denn zocken.


Ein Kunde von uns hatte tatsächlich zwei Rambausteine unterschiedlicher Frequenz verbaut, woraufhin es beim füllen des zweiten RAM-Riegels während des Spiels zu grünen streifen kam.

Wahrscheinlicher ist natürlich die Grafikkarte, nur sollte man andere Fehlerquellen nie prinzipiell ausschließen. VRAM defekt oder vielleicht hat sogar die GPU einen weg.


----------



## ATIRadeon (26. März 2010)

Der Pc wurde aber komplett gekauft aber die Grarantie ist verloschen deswegen.


----------

